# Angeln im Reeuwijksche Plassen bei Gouda (NL)



## dreamthief (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal eine kurze Vorstellung, so viel Zeit muss sein. Ich heisse Stefan, bin 41 Jahre alt, verheiratet, habe eine Tochter und gehe seit meinem sechsten Lebensjahr zum angeln. Ich bin ein Allrounder und habe schon an vielen Plätzen in der Welt geangelt.
Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Über Ostern wollen wir in die Niederlande an den Reeuwijksche Plassen nahe der Stad Gouda.
Auf Google Maps sieht das sehr vielversprechend aus, wir haben ein Ferienhaus mit Bootsanlegesteg gemietet.
Kennt sich jemand da vieleicht aus ?
1. Welche Erlaubnisscheine braucht man da, ich war schon jahrelang nicht mehr in den Niederlanden zum angeln ?
2. Auf welche Fischarten sollte ich mein Glück versuchen und wenn ja, gibt es besondere Plätze oder Köder dafür ?
3. Gibt es spezielle Verbote oder Einschränkungen die ich beachten sollte oder muss ?
4. Habt ihr sonst irgendwelche Tipps für mich da im Web nicht viel zu finden ist ?

Danke im Voraus und Grüße

Stefan|kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Reeuwijksche Plassen bei Gouda (NL)*

Hi,
leider nicht mein Gebiet , aber hier steht so einiges was dir weiterhilft.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm
Gruß Udo
Ps. Ostern fällt wohl in die Schonzeit , da fällt für dich so einiges aus , es besteht dann in NL ein Kunstköderverbot , zudem ist dann das angeln mit Köderfisch und sonstigem Getier verboten
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------

